

Show HN: My Device Properties - kingzulu
http://mydeviceproperties.com/

======
sjs382
I built something similar a while back that includes reports about what the
browser is capable of. [http://aboutbrowser.com/](http://aboutbrowser.com/)

You can also share links w/ your report, which is good for troubleshooting.
[http://aboutbrowser.com/view/JORMR](http://aboutbrowser.com/view/JORMR)

~~~
kingzulu
Ah very cool. I'm sure I will be using that one as well. Thanks for sharing.

------
kingzulu
I found myself looking up device pixel ratios and screen resolutions over and
over the other day. I threw some code together to make it easier on myself and
then thought that maybe other people might find it useful as well. If you have
a suggestions for improving or adding news things please do let me know.

